# Can I put this cable here?



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, just sat the PC mooching the Shack, erm, I'm using the phono to xlr cable from my Yamaha, to my Behringer DEQ 2496. I have DI box to connect the DEQ 2496 to my amp, would it be better to lose the DI box and use the same lead topology , but make it backwards?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-solution-do-folks-use-dreaded-bfd-hum-5.html

And Best Wishes to all for 2011, from Mike in England:fireworks1::fireworks3:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you trying to solve a hum problem, or just find out what cable to use between the DEQ and amp? If the latter, what is the amp?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

Trust me not to make myself clear! Sorry, I've used that cable from the AVR to the DEQ 2496, that cable rid the hum. But, can that same cable in reverse, remove the Passive DI Box that I use to connect the DEQ 2496 balanced output to my sub amp's line in? The DI Box uses a transformer, which I thought might be lossy. Mike


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

From a functional standpoint, the same cable can be used between the DEQ and your sub. There’s no good reason to use a DI. Those things are designed to convert a line-level signal to a mic-level signal, so using it in reverse is probably getting you some signal loss. Not to mention, the DI might not have flat frequency response.

From a hum standpoint – don’t know if the DI is making any difference there.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you Sir, I will build a cable and try. Will report back.

Mike


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you talking about making a cable to run signal from the DEQ2496 pro line level (+4 dBu) out to an amplifier which expects a consumer line level (-10 dBV) input? If so - no special converter required. Just make the appropriate cable (see http://www.rane.com/note110.html), and then ensure that you attenuate the line output by ~11.8 dB. You can do this by reducing the gain offset on the DEQ, or by reducing the amplifier input sensitivity (gain) of your amp if supported.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Does the DEQ2496 perform a level conversion? If not, then the -10 dbV input it’s getting from Mike’s AVR will come out the same way...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Mikee55 
What do you mean by "Never let the {ME} get you down, my dad?:yikes:


----------



## cast55 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Does the DEQ2496 perform a level conversion? If not, then the -10 dbV input it’s getting from Mike’s AVR will come out the same way...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Of course, level in = level out if you are not applying any gain adjustment or EQ. I wasn't aware of the nature of Mike's input signal. For example, the DEQ2496 can be driven with a digital input (SPDIF or AES/EBU) at reference level, in which case the analog output from the Behringer DAC would need to be attenuated by 11.8 dB to interface to a consumer level device at reference level.

The DEQ has an adjustment in the general setup menu (UTILITY, page 1) called "GAIN OFFSET (EQ)". Generally, the purpose of this adjustment is to compensate for any boost that might be applied in the GEQ or PEQ modules, to avoid producing an output signal that is hotter than your input signal (effectively making a +/- 15dB EQ into a +0/-30 dB EQ), but you can apply more reduction that is strictly necessary if you like. I generally prefer to do all my signal processing as close to reference as possible, and apply attenuation afterward, so if you can adjust the input sensitivity (gain) on your amp, that is preferable to messing with the line level prior to processing.

As far as the cable goes, interfacing a consumer level device to the DEQ2496 using analog line inputs, a straight through unbalanced RCA to balanced XLR cable (as per the linked Rane document) is fine, as is using a similar cable from the analog line outputs to the amplifier. If there is a hum problem, you can either use an isolation transformer to address it, or if the source is prior to your processor, add a 60 Hz (or whatever the offending frequency is) notch filter via the FBD module in the DEQ2496.


----------



## mikee55 (Dec 11, 2009)

My amp is Pro line level in- 775mv. You can buy either 500mv or 775mv input sensitivity.
http://www.bkelec.com/Modules/mf450.htm
Haven't had time to make the lead yet.


----------

